
The Higher Life - gwintrob
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/06/the-higher-life
======
walterbell
From the article, _".. Stanford study .. demonstrated that most workplace
stress is caused by things like corporate dysfunction and job insecurity—not
by “unmindful employees.”

Corporations like mindfulness, he said, because it “keeps us within the fences
of the neoliberal capitalist paradigm. It’s saying, ‘It’s your problem, get
with the program, fix your stress, and get back to work!’”_

~~~
qntty
This quote is gold. "Be mindful of the stress that you're causing yourself,
but ignore the stress that we're causing you."

~~~
walterbell
It's similar to the reframing of corporate "bank fraud" as individual
"identity theft",
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=oOQBpHN_kS0](https://youtube.com/watch?v=oOQBpHN_kS0)

------
howlingfantods
I use headspace every day. It's easy to follow and extremely helpful. It's a
fad right now, sure, but at least it's a useful fad.

Pro tip: if you VPN onto their site from a European server, you'll get the
Euro prices, which are significantly cheaper than USD prices.

~~~
locahost
I use it daily. One thing that impressed me right away was the engaging visual
and interaction design. I'm surprised to read the intended user is male--most
"masculine" design seems heavy and dark in palette, while Headspace relies on
nearly pastel tints.

~~~
niels_olson
They're in Venice Beach, they may just be using the palette and style they
know.

------
swagv
It lost me at "TED"

------
niels_olson
A Venice Beach surfer cashes in with an iphone app. Just go surfing, yo.

------
serve_yay

        Admirable is he, who when he
        sees lightning, does not say
        "Life goes by like a flash".

